# ServerSocket schließen / öffnen im Programmverlauf



## joschika77 (26. Apr 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Wie kann ich einen ServerSocket server im Programm schließen und wieder öffnen?
Eigentlich wirds mit server.close geschlossen. Das geht ja auch.
Dann verändere ich den Port und mit Start weitermachen.  Danach geht leider nix mehr.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung oder Beispielcode?

MfG Ronn


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Apr 2004)

Was meinst du mit start?

Eigentlich müsste es so gehen:

```
serverSocket.close();
serverSocket.bind (new InetSocketAddress (inetAddress, portNumber));
```


----------



## joschika77 (27. Apr 2004)

Hallo!

Habe jetzt mal die gesamte Klasse reingesetzt.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen den Fehler zu finden.
Ich habe ein Server Prog und ein Client Prog.
Es geht eigentlich darum, dass ich einen Server starte und im Programmverlauf wieder schließe und dann einen
neuen Port nehme. Dabei hängt er sich leider auf.


```
import org.amdesign.beans.systrayicon.SysTrayIcon;
import org.amdesign.beans.systrayicon.SysTrayIconException;

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class ChatServer extends JFrame implements MouseListener, WindowListener, ActionListener
{
	//Instanz von AudioKlasse
	Audio au = new Audio();
	
	ChatServerPanel csp;
	public static LogoPanel logo;
	private static int counter = 0;
	
	private ServerSocket server;
	static Vector vecClient = new Vector();
	boolean stopchat = true;
	
	//SysTray -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	SysTrayIcon sysTray = new SysTrayIcon(); // Instanziert die Methode für den SystemTray unter Windows 
	String sysTrayIcon = "org/amdesign/beans/systrayicon/resources/images/default.ico";
	String sysTrayIcon2 = "org/amdesign/beans/systrayicon/resources/images/tray.ico";
	String sysTrayToolTip = " Chat - Server 1.0 - von Ronny Ewert ";
	boolean minArg = false;
	//----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	
	JButton start,stop;
	JTextField jt;
	int portnr = 5555;
	String portadresse = "5555";
	ClientConnect clientc;
	
	public ChatServer() throws Exception
	{	
	   fensterkomponenten();
		
	   au.clip3.play();
	  
		server = new ServerSocket(portnr);
		runChat();
	}
	
	private void fensterkomponenten()
	{
		setSize(350,330);
		setVisible(true);
		setResizable(false);
		setLocation(100,160);
		setTitle("Chat-Server - Clients: "+counter);
		
		//		schließt Fester noch nicht, wartet auf WindowListener
		setDefaultCloseOperation(DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);
			
		this.getContentPane().setLayout(null);
		
		setzeIcon();//rechts für die Kaffeetasse
				
		logo = new LogoPanel();
		//logo.setBounds(0,0,350,320);
		logo.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(350,320));
		logo.addMouseListener(this);
		logo.setToolTipText("Klick - Chat anzeigen");
		logo.setSize(350,320);
		
		//Instanz Panel
		csp = new ChatServerPanel(portadresse);
		//csp.setBounds(0,0,350,320);
		csp.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(350,320));
		csp.setVisible(false);
		csp.addMouseListener(this);
		csp.setToolTipText("Doppelklick -Chat verstecken ");
		csp.setSize(350,320);
		csp.reset();
		
		//----Start Stop Buttons---------------------------------
		start = new JButton("Start");
		start.setBounds(10,30,70,20);
		start.setSize(70,20);
		start.addActionListener(this);
		start.setEnabled(false);
		
		stop = new JButton("Stop");
		stop.setBounds(10,60,70,20);
		stop.setSize(70,20);
		stop.addActionListener(this);
		
		jt = new JTextField("5555");
		jt.setBounds(10,90,70,20);
		jt.setSize(70,20);
		jt.setEnabled(false);
		//-------------------------------------------------
		
		//SystemTrayMethode
		mytray();

		addWindowListener(this);
		this.getContentPane().add(jt);
		this.getContentPane().add(start);
		this.getContentPane().add(stop);
		this.getContentPane().add(logo);
		this.getContentPane().add(csp);
	
		//Swing dadurch gleich sichtbar-ähnlich repaint()
		validate();
		
	}
	
//innere Klasse-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
	class ClientConnect extends Thread
	{
		String name;
		BufferedReader reader;
		BufferedWriter writer;
		
		public ClientConnect(Socket client) throws IOException
		{
			counter++;
			setTitle("Chat-Server - Clients: "+counter);
			
			//Verbundene Clients im Tray aktualisieren-------------------------
			try 
			{ 
				sysTrayToolTip = " Verbunde Clients: "+counter;
				sysTray.setIcon(sysTrayIcon2, sysTrayToolTip); 
				sysTray.replaceIcon(sysTrayIcon2);
			} 
			catch(SysTrayIconException exc)  // Fängt Fehler ab 
			{System.out.println(exc.getMessage());} 
			//-----------------------------------------------------------------
			
			try
			{
				reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(client.getInputStream()));
				writer = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(client.getOutputStream()));
				name = reader.readLine();
			}
			catch(IOException erw){}

			String zeilelogin = "Nachricht: "+ name +" hat sich eingeloggt!" + '\n';
			String zeilelogin2 = "Nachricht: "+ name +" hat sich eingeloggt!";//ohne Zeilenumbruch
			login(zeilelogin2);//Funktionsaufruf zum Login
			ChatServerPanel.taAusgabe.append(zeilelogin);//Meldung an den Server
			au.clip.play();
			setzeIcon();//Icon neu setzen
			csp.reset();//Balken rückt nach
		}
		
		public void run()
		{
			String zeile;
			try
			{
				while((zeile = reader.readLine()) != null)
				{
					ChatServerPanel.taAusgabe.append(zeile + '\n');
					doSende(zeile);
					csp.reset();
				}
			}
			catch(IOException iof)
			{
				System.out.println(iof);
			}
			
			String zeilelogout = "Nachricht: "+ name +" hat sich ausgeloggt!" + '\n';
			String zeilelogout2 = "Nachricht: "+ name +" hat sich ausgeloggt!";//ohne Zeilenumbruch
			logout(zeilelogout2);//Funktionsaufruf zum Logout
			ChatServerPanel.taAusgabe.append(zeilelogout);//Meldung an Server
			counter--;
			setTitle("Chat-Server - Clients: "+counter);
			au.clip2.play();
			setzeIcon();//Icon neu setzen
			csp.reset();//Balken rückt nach
			
			//Verbundene Clients im Tray aktualisieren-------------------------
			try 
			{ 
				if(counter > 0)
				{
					sysTrayToolTip = " Verbunde Clients: "+counter;
					sysTray.setIcon(sysTrayIcon2, sysTrayToolTip); 
					sysTray.replaceIcon(sysTrayIcon2);
				}
				else
				{
					sysTrayToolTip = " Es sind keine Clients verbunden ";
					sysTray.setIcon(sysTrayIcon, sysTrayToolTip); 
					sysTray.replaceIcon(sysTrayIcon);
				}
			} 
			catch(SysTrayIconException exc)  // Fängt Fehler ab 
			{System.out.println(exc.getMessage());} 
			//-----------------------------------------------------------------
		
			try
			{
				reader.close();
				writer.close();
				writer.flush();		
			}
			catch(Exception fe)
			{
				System.out.println(fe);
			}
		}
	
		public void doSende(String text)
		{
			for(int i=0 ; i < vecClient.size() ; i++)
			{
				ClientConnect cc =((ClientConnect)vecClient.elementAt(i));
				
				try
				{
				cc.writer.write(text);
				cc.writer.newLine();
				cc.writer.flush();
				}
				catch(IOException fehler)
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}
			}
		}
//---Login + Logout------------------------------------------------------------------		
		public void logout(String text)
		{
			for(int i=0 ; i < vecClient.size() ; i++)
			{
				ClientConnect cc =((ClientConnect)vecClient.elementAt(i));
				
				try
				{
				cc.writer.write(text);
				cc.writer.newLine();
				cc.writer.flush();
				}
				catch(IOException fehler)
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}
			}
		}	
		
		public void login(String text)
		{
			for(int i=0 ; i < vecClient.size() ; i++)
			{
				ClientConnect cc =((ClientConnect)vecClient.elementAt(i));
				
				try
				{
				cc.writer.write(text);
				cc.writer.newLine();
				cc.writer.flush();
				}
				catch(IOException fehler)
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}
			}
		}
		
		public void closeRW()
		{
			try
			{
				reader.close();
				writer.close();
			}
			catch(IOException fehler)
			{
				System.out.println(fehler);
			}
		}
//----Ende Login + Logout------------------------------------------------------------	

	}//Ende innere Klasse--------------------------------------------------------------------
	
	public void runChat() throws IOException
	{
			while(true)
			{
				if(stopchat == false)
				{
					System.out.println("Hallo"); 
					break;
				}
				System.out.println( stopchat ); 
				clientc = new ClientConnect(server.accept());
				vecClient.addElement(clientc);
				clientc.start();
			}
			System.out.println("Hallo2");
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) 
	{
		ChatServer chatS;
		
		try 
		{
			chatS = new ChatServer();
			chatS.setVisible(true);
		} 
		catch(Exception e)
		{e.printStackTrace();}
	}

//	---Mouse Listener----------------------------------------------------------------------------
	  public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent arg0) 
	  {}
	  public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent arg0) 
	  {}
	  public void mouseExited(MouseEvent arg0) 
	  {}
	  public void mousePressed(MouseEvent arg0) 
	  {
		if(arg0.getClickCount()== 1)
		{
			csp.setVisible(true);
			logo.setVisible(false);
			start.setVisible(false);
			stop.setVisible(false);
			jt.setVisible(false);
		}
		if(arg0.getClickCount()== 2)
		{
			csp.setVisible(false);
			logo.setVisible(true);
			start.setVisible(true);
			stop.setVisible(true);
			jt.setVisible(true);
		}	
	  }
	  public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent arg0) 
	  {}
//	----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
//Window Listener---------------------------------------------
	public void windowOpened(WindowEvent arg0) {}
	public void windowClosing(WindowEvent arg0)
	{
		if(counter > 0)
		{
			int status = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(this,"Es ist/sind noch "+counter+" Client(s) verbunden! \n\nDienst beenden?","Frage ???",JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION);
			if(status == 0)
			{
				try
				{
					server.close();
					
					dispose();
					sysTray.freeMemoryExit();
					System.exit(0);
				}
				catch(IOException fehler) 
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}	
			}
		}
		else
		{
			try
			{
				server.close();
				sysTray.freeMemoryExit();
				dispose();
				System.exit(0);
			}
			catch(IOException fehler){} 
		}
	}
	public void windowClosed(WindowEvent arg0) {}
	public void windowIconified(WindowEvent arg0) {}
	public void windowDeiconified(WindowEvent arg0) {}
	public void windowActivated(WindowEvent arg0) {}
	public void windowDeactivated(WindowEvent arg0) {}
//------------------------------------------------------------	

  //eigenes Icon setzen am linken Fensterrand
  private void setzeIcon()
  {
	MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
		
	  if(counter == 0)
	  {
		Image icon = getToolkit().getImage(getClass().getResource("Bilder/links.gif"));
		mt.addImage(icon,0);
		setIconImage(icon);
	  }
	  else
	  {
		Image icon2 = getToolkit().getImage(getClass().getResource("Bilder/links2.gif"));
		mt.addImage(icon2,0);
		setIconImage(icon2);
	  }
	  
	try
	{
		//wartet bis Bild vollständig geladen
		mt.waitForAll();
	}
	catch(InterruptedException e){}
  }


	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
	{
		if(e.getActionCommand().equalsIgnoreCase("Start"))
		{
			//Port ändern---------------------------------------
			if(!jt.getText().equalsIgnoreCase("5555"))
			{
				portnr = Integer.parseInt(jt.getText());
				portadresse = jt.getText();
				ChatServerPanel.lPortadresse.setText("Portadresse : " +portadresse);
				
				try 
				{ 
					server = new ServerSocket(portnr);
					//stopchat = true;
					runChat();
				}
				catch(IOException fehler)
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}	
			}
			else
			{
				System.out.println("JA");
				System.out.println(portnr);
				System.out.println(stopchat);
				try 
				{
					server = new ServerSocket(portnr);
					stopchat = true;
					System.out.println(stopchat);
					runChat();
				}
				catch(IOException fehler)
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}	
			}
				
			start.setEnabled(false);
			stop.setEnabled(true);
			jt.setEnabled(false);
				
		}//Ende if Start
		
		if(e.getActionCommand().equalsIgnoreCase("Stop"))
		{
			try
			{
				server.close(); 
				stopchat = false;
				runChat();
			}
			catch(IOException fehler){System.out.println(fehler);};	
			
			stop.setEnabled(false);
			start.setEnabled(true);
			jt.setEnabled(true);
		}
	}//Ende Action Performed
    
//----Mein SystemTray-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
	public void mytray()
	{
		try 
		{ 
		   sysTray.setIcon(sysTrayIcon, sysTrayToolTip);  // Fügt dem SystemTray mit einem Ikon und Tooltip unter Windows hinzu 
		} 
		catch(SysTrayIconException exc)  // Fängt Fehler ab 
		{ 
		   System.out.println(exc.getMessage()); 
		} 
       
		if (minArg) 
		{ 
		   sysTray.addMenuItem("Zeigen",false);  // Fügt ein SystemTray Men¸ Eintrag hinzu 
		   sysTray.addMenuItem("Verstecken",true); 
		} 
		else 
		{ 
		   sysTray.addMenuItem("Zeigen",true); 
		   sysTray.addMenuItem("Verstecken",false); 
		} 
		//sysTray.addMenuItem("Info",false,true); 
		sysTray.addMenuItem("Beenden"); 
		sysTray.setPopupMenu(2); 
       
		sysTray.addPropertyChangeListener(new java.beans.PropertyChangeListener() 
		{  // Dieser Bereich definiert was man gemacht werden soll 
			   public final void propertyChange(java.beans.PropertyChangeEvent e) 
			   { 
				  // Left mouse button event listener 
				  if(e.getPropertyName().equals("LM_Button")) 
				  { 
					 if (isVisible()) 
					 { 
						setVisible(false); 
						sysTray.replaceItem(1,false); 
						sysTray.replaceItem(2,true); 
					 } 
					 else 
					 { 
						setVisible(true); 
						sysTray.replaceItem(1,true); 
						sysTray.replaceItem(2,false); 
					 } 
				  } 
				  // Right mouse button event listener 
	  /*             if(e.getPropertyName().equals("RM_Button")) { 
					  // ... 
				   } 
	  */             // "Zeigen" menu item event listener 
				   if(e.getPropertyName().equals("Zeigen")) 
				   { 
					  setVisible(true); 
					  sysTray.replaceItem(1,true); 
					  sysTray.replaceItem(2,false); 
				   } 
				   // "Verstecken" menu item event listener 
				   if(e.getPropertyName().equals("Verstecken")) 
				   { 
					  setVisible(false); 
					  sysTray.replaceItem(1,false); 
					  sysTray.replaceItem(2,true); 
				   } 
				   // "Info" menu item event listener 
				   if(e.getPropertyName().equals("Info")) 
				   { 
					 /*if(istInfo == false)
					 {
						InfoFenster info = new InfoFenster();
						info.show(); 
						istInfo = true;
					 }*/
				   } 
				   // "Exit" menu item event listener 
				   if(e.getPropertyName().equals("Beenden")) 
				   { 
						if(counter > 0)
						{
							setVisible(true);
							sysTray.replaceItem(1,true); 
							sysTray.replaceItem(2,false); 
							//Dialog aus dem Sys Tray heraus
							Object[] options = { "JA", "Nein"}; 
							int antwort=-1; 
							antwort=(JOptionPane.showOptionDialog(null, "Es ist/sind noch "+counter+" Client(s) verbunden! \n\nDienst beenden?", "Warnung", JOptionPane.DEFAULT_OPTION, JOptionPane.WARNING_MESSAGE, null, options, options[0]));
							if(antwort == 0)
							{
								setVisible(false); 
								dispose(); 
								System.exit(0);
							}
						}
						else	  
						{
							sysTray.freeMemoryExit(); 
							setVisible(false); 
							dispose(); 
							System.exit(0); 
						}
				   } 
			  } 
			});
	}
//Ende Tray---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
}
```

MfG Ronn


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Apr 2004)

joschika hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> //Port ändern---------------------------------------
> if(!jt.getText().equalsIgnoreCase("5555"))
> {
> ...



Ich vermute mal, adss das hier die Stelle ist, wo der Port geändert werden soll.
Ersetze doch mal das
server = new ServerSocket (portnr);
durch das, was ich oben gepostet habe, und schau mal, ob es dann klappt.


----------



## joschika77 (27. Apr 2004)

Habs probiert.


```
public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) 
	{
		if(e.getActionCommand().equalsIgnoreCase("Start"))
		{
			//Port ändern---------------------------------------
			if(!jt.getText().equalsIgnoreCase("5555"))
			{
				portnr = Integer.parseInt(jt.getText());
				portadresse = jt.getText();
				ChatServerPanel.lPortadresse.setText("Portadresse : " +portadresse);
				
				try 
				{ 
					//server = new ServerSocket(portnr);
					server.bind (new InetSocketAddress (portnr));
					stopchat = true;
					runChat();
				}
				catch(IOException fehler)
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}	
			}
			else
			{
				System.out.println(portnr);
				System.out.println(stopchat);
				try 
				{
					//server = new ServerSocket(portnr);
					server.bind (new InetSocketAddress (portnr));
					stopchat = true;
					System.out.println(stopchat);
					runChat();
				}
				catch(IOException fehler)
				{
					System.out.println(fehler);
				}	
			}
				
			start.setEnabled(false);
			stop.setEnabled(true);
			jt.setEnabled(false);
				
		}//Ende if Start
		
		if(e.getActionCommand().equalsIgnoreCase("Stop"))
		{
			try
			{
				server.close(); 
				stopchat = false;
				runChat();
			}
			catch(IOException fehler){System.out.println(fehler);};	
			
			stop.setEnabled(false);
			start.setEnabled(true);
			jt.setEnabled(true);
		}
	}//Ende Action Performed
```

Funktioniert leider nicht.Oder meinst du das anders?

MfG Ronn


----------

